# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Caribbean Express [Kronprins Harald - Hamburg - Admiral of Scandinavia]

## sea_serenade

Με αφορμή το thread για το EUROPEAN EXPRESS εδώ, να αναφέρουμε οτι στην ACCESS FERRIES του Θανάση Βαλσαμή ανήκει (λογικά ακόμα) και το CARIBBEAN EXPRESS του 1976 το οποίο ταξιδεύει ναυλωμένο κάπου στο Puerto Rico.

----------


## Express Pigasos

το καριμπεαν εξπρες ενα πλοιο ψιλοχαλια το οποιο εκανε γραμμη στον Αγιο Δομινικο.το ειχα επιθεωρησει μαζι με τον πατερα μου για διαχειριση του τερατος αυτου.αλλα φυγαμε απο τη πισω πορτα το πλοιο ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση......

Υ.Γ. δεν ανηκει πια στην Αξες Φερις.το πηρε καποιος εκ Καραιβικης προερχομενος....

----------


## Apostolos

Ακομα με Ελληνα Πλοιαρχο ομως.
Κριμα τετοιος βαπορας να ειναι σε κακη κατασταση, ειχα εκουσει ομως καλυτερα πραματα

----------


## Ellinis

Κρίμα αν είναι έτσι... για ένα καράβι που ήταν κάποτε το βασιλοβάπορο της DFDS!

----------


## Express Pigasos

το πλοιο το 2004 .φωτογραφια του σουηδου  :Surprised:  σε χαλια μαυρα....

caribbean_express_1976_3.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ακομα με Ελληνα Πλοιαρχο ομως.
> Κριμα τετοιος βαπορας να ειναι σε κακη κατασταση, ειχα εκουσει ομως καλυτερα πραματα



Και με πλοίαρχο Έλληνα ο οποίος έχει θητεύσει δίπλα στον γνωστότερο captain της Ραφήνας...Το πλοίο εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Πουέρτο Ρίκο για ¶γιο Δομήνικο.

----------


## Apostolos

Αρε δρομολόγια με κορμάρες και ρούμι! Απ ότι ξέρω ειναι Πλοίαρχος του ο καπτα Γιώργης Παπαγεωργίου απο την Κάρυστο, γνωστός απο τις θητίες του στο Μαρμάρι Εξπρές, Μαρια Τζ, Ella J και αρκετές φορές στο European Express & Caribbean Express

----------


## Thanasis89

Και να συμπληρώσουμε επίσης ότι βρίσκεται κάμποσους μήνες σε διάθεση προς πώληση...  :Wink: 
Καλά ταξίδια εύχομαι στον καπτεν !

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αρε δρομολόγια με κορμάρες και ρούμι! Απ ότι ξέρω ειναι Πλοίαρχος του ο καπτα Γιώργης Παπαγεωργίου απο την Κάρυστο, γνωστός απο τις θητίες του στο Μαρμάρι Εξπρές, Μαρια Τζ, Ella J και αρκετές φορές στο European Express & Caribbean Express


Πρέπει να πηγαίνουν εναλλάξ με τον καπτά-Μήτσο τον Καλύμνιο...Αυτός σίγουρα ήταν μέχρι πρότινος και με θητεία πολλά χρόνια στου Βαλσάμη ( ΕΡΜΗΣ,MILLENIUM EXPRESS νυν EUROPEAN EXPRESS) και από ότι ξέρω εκεί θα πάει πάλι.

----------


## Stylianos

τωρα που το παρατηρώ καλύτερα νομίζω πως πρέπει να ειναι αδελφό ή ξαδελφο των Ιταλικών Moby Otta και Moby Drea... :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Οι ανταποκριτές του nautilia.gr είναι παντού!!!!

Φίλος, μέλος του πληρώματος μου έστειλε μερικές φώτο και σύντομα θα έχει και συνέχεια!!!

CAREXP1.jpg
CAREXP2.jpg
CAREXP3.jpg
CAREXP4.jpg
CAREXP5.jpg

Photos by Daniel

----------


## Apostolos

Συνέχεια...

CAREXP6.jpg
CAREXP7.jpg
CAREXP8.jpg
CAREXP9.jpg
CAREXP10.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και τέλος (για σήμερα  :Smile: )

CAREXP11.jpg

Photos by Daniel

----------


## Giovanaut

Σ' ευχαριστουμε Αποστολε...
Απιθανες οι ομοιοτητες με THEO και ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...!!!

Τι συγγενεια παιζει...???

----------


## Apostolos

Να τολμήσω να πω και ποιο όμορφο ή θα με δείρετε?
Ακόμα και με sponsons

----------


## Giovanaut

> Να τολμήσω να πω και ποιο όμορφο ή θα με δείρετε?
> Ακόμα και με sponsons



Η αληθεια ειναι πως η πρυματσα του ειναι τρελα...!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο το φωτορεπορτάζ Απόστολε! Μια χαρά φαίνεται το καράβι...



> τωρα που το παρατηρώ καλύτερα νομίζω πως πρέπει να ειναι αδελφό ή ξαδελφο των Ιταλικών Moby Otta και Moby Drea...





> Σ' ευχαριστουμε Αποστολε...
> Απιθανες οι ομοιοτητες με THEO και ΦΑΙΔΡΑ...!!!
> Τι συγγενεια παιζει...???


'Οσο για τις συγγένεις του, σαφώς και αποτελεί μια σχεδιαστική εξέλιξη των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ/ΦΑΙΔΡΑ. Εξάλλου φτιάχτηκαν και τα τρία στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο με 1-2 χρόνια διαφορά, αλλά για διαφορετικούς πλοιοκτήτες.

Τώρα για τα ΜΟΒΥ DREA/OTTA δεν θα έλεγα οτι έχουν κάποια συγγένεια. Τα τελευταία έχουν πολύ διαφορετικές αναλογίες μήκους-πλάτους και είναι -κατά τη γνώμη μου- από τα ομορφότερα φέρι!

----------


## Leo

> Να τολμήσω να πω και ποιο όμορφο ή θα με δείρετε?
> Ακόμα και με sponsons


Από εμένα κινδυνεύεις να τσι ααρπάξεις  :Very Happy: . Δεν είδα τίποτα όμορφο σε όλο το θέμα που να πω, να βρε και κάτι που βλέπεται. Ελπίζω να μην έχεις χάσει την αισθητική σου Απόστολε :roll:.

----------


## Apostolos

Με στραβό αν κοιμηθείς το πρωί αλληθωρίζεις λένε  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

> Με στραβό αν κοιμηθείς το πρωί αλληθωρίζεις λένε


Η σωστή απάντηση/τοποθέτηση. Με κάλυψες :lol:!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μιας και το πιάσαμε στο στόμα μας, ας θυμηθούμε και ένα ατύχημα που συνέβη το 1989 ανάμεσα στο πλοίο μας και το ro-ro Nordic Stream...

hamburg damage.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ωραίο το φωτορεπορτάζ Απόστολε! Μια χαρά φαίνεται το καράβι...
> 
> 
> 'Οσο για τις συγγένεις του, σαφώς και αποτελεί μια σχεδιαστική εξέλιξη των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ/ΦΑΙΔΡΑ. Εξάλλου φτιάχτηκαν και τα τρία στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο με 1-2 χρόνια διαφορά, αλλά για διαφορετικούς πλοιοκτήτες.
> 
> Τώρα για τα ΜΟΒΥ DREA/OTTA δεν θα έλεγα οτι έχουν κάποια συγγένεια. Τα τελευταία έχουν πολύ διαφορετικές αναλογίες μήκους-πλάτους και είναι -κατά τη γνώμη μου- από τα ομορφότερα φέρι!


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες...!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και η συνέχεια!!!!

CAR EXP1.jpg

CAR EXP2.jpg

Τελικά έχω αλληθωρίσει?

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Απόστολε ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! 
Πωλείται κιόλας... Λες να το δούμε καταδώ ;

----------


## Νaval22

> Να τολμήσω να πω και ποιο όμορφο ή θα με δείρετε?
> Ακόμα και με sponsons


το πιστεύεις αυτό που λες??????????? :Wink:  να καραφλιάσω τώρα η μετά????

----------


## Apostolos

> Ωραίες φωτογραφίες Απόστολε ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! 
> Πωλείται κιόλας... Λες να το δούμε καταδώ ;


Σε κάτι απο μπλε ε???

----------


## Thanasis89

Φαντάζεσαι... Τώρα που έγιναν και τα κοννέ με το πρώτο...  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά τα νέα δέν είναι καλά... Το πλοίο δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια 2 μήνες τώρα, το πλήρωμα είναι παρατημένο κυριολεκτικά, χωρίς μισθούς και τροφοδοσία και χθες είχαν μαζευτεί τα κανάλια για να αναδείξουν τα προβλήματα του πληρώματος...
Δεν το φέρνουμε κατά δω το βαποράκι να δει μια άσπρη μέρα???

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το πλήρωμα...

IMG_2761.JPG


Η ITF ακουει?

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτο μου θυμισε τον στιχο ενος τραγουδιου που λεει...

"Τι να πω για την Ευρωπη, τι να πω για την Αμερικη...?
Δεν αλλαζουν οι ανθρωποι εχουνε βασανα κι εκει...!"


Πραγματι κριμα...!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TEΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΡΑΠ; ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΙS TON ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑURITIUS (IΝΔΙΚΟΣ).

----------


## Apostolos

Πράγματι το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί για σκραπ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TEΛΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ΄ΧΑΣΕ...Η ΝΕΛ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΡΣΑΜΗ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ΄ΦΑΓΕ Ο ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΡΑΪΒΙΚΗ !

----------


## Ellinis

Οκτώβριο πέρασε από το Κέιπ Τάουν στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι. σχετικά εδώ

----------

